# Birth Certificates



## pabala (Apr 13, 2014)

Can I ask, why do people not take photos of old birth certificates etc lying around in abandoned houses. Personally that would be the first thing I would take a snap of, I suppose morbid curiosity as I would spend my time trying to find out more information about who lived there .................... or am I just nosy


----------



## MrDan (Apr 13, 2014)

Personally have never come across a birth certificate.
I've come across many passports, marriage certificates and driving licences etc.

I've done my own research on them, if I have uploaded them on to the forum, the details have been blurred out for privacy. I wouldn't like to find that my birth certificate has been posted online with all details. For all we know, these people or their children may still be alive.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2014)

Random Q! I do t think people snap them any more or pass than other documents laying around.


----------



## pabala (Apr 13, 2014)

true MRDAN, just me I suppose I tend to want to find out as much as I can. It is just when I see the fantastic photos that members post on here it makes me curious as to what kind of life the people who lived in the properties had .


----------



## MrDan (Apr 13, 2014)

UrbanX, I still photograph them!


----------



## pabala (Apr 13, 2014)

See I dont get out much, hubby chains me to the kitchen sink ;P no seriously I have agrophobia so I love coming on here and enjo looking at all your reports


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 13, 2014)

By all means photograph any private document for your own research, but never allow full details to be posted on the internet - the identity thief needs surprisingly little to do his dirty work and create false documents for the less desirable element. This is why recent TV documentaries / series that have contained images of grave stones with discernible details, always have the date of birth blanked out. The full name and date of birth are the key criteria for obtaining a false birth certificate and resurrecting a dead child as a grown adult - The date of death leads one up vast numbers of dead ends.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 13, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> By all means photograph any private document for your own research, but never allow full details to be posted on the internet - the identity thief needs surprisingly little to do his dirty work and create false documents for the less desirable element. This is why recent TV documentaries / series that have contained images of grave stones with discernible details, always have the date of birth blanked out. The full name and date of birth are the key criteria for obtaining a false birth certificate and resurrecting a dead child as a grown adult - The date of death leads one up vast numbers of dead ends.



Too true one reason why i never publish personal information, now i know better and understand a little more.i have came across personal records and information on people over the years. It took time for me to realise how insensitive it could be for any living relatives out there,even regional psychiatric notes for a whole region living and dead in temp storage which i only took a few of but felt uncomfortable doing it and won't ever publish. 

I only speak for myself and my opinion


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2014)

I remove personally identifiable information as soon as I see it on here. Please don't post it.

Thankfully most people have the sense to blur out names and addresses.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice passport photo Mr_Dan, you've changed a bit since then


----------

